# Chicken and Dumplings



## lindatooo (May 8, 2004)

1 whole fryer cut into pieces - save the giblets for another use.
3 T oil
1 C chopped onions
1/2 C chopped carrots 
1/2 C chopped celery
1  - 2 C Chicken Broth
1/4 C white wine
Fresh herbs of choice  - Sweet Basil or Rosemary or Thyme (couple of sprigs max)  - optional

1 C flour
1/2 t salt
1/8 t pepper

Additional flour for thickening or Wondra

Dumpling recipe

Heat oil in Dutch Oven or large deep pot with a tight fitting dome shaped lid.  
Dredge chicken pieces - all of them - in flour and brown on both sides.  

Remove chicken, drain off most of the fat and deglaze the pan with the wine.

Return the chicken to the pot building a platform for the dumplings.  That's why you want the backs - they make a great bridge and protect some of the more vulnerable  and less bony pieces.  So you put the backs on the bottom - rib sides down...breasts rib side down...etc.  Smaller pieces on top.

Add the vegetables, herbs  and the broth; cover and simmer about 45 minutes or until chicken is tender.  

The chicken should not be covered with liquid but only about 1/2 way.  Add more broth as needed.

DUMPLINGS

1 1/2 C flour
2 t Baking Powder
3/4 t salt
3 T shortening ( I like the butter flavored stuff for this)
3/4 C milk

Combine dry ingredients; cut in shortening and then stir in the milk.  The batter should be very very thick.  Do not do this too early.  

When chicken is tender drop the dumpling batter by spoonful
*onto* the chicken pieces.  

Cook for 10 minutes uncovered.  Cover tightly and cook for 10 minutes.

Remove dumplings and chicken to warm platter and keep in a warming drawer or otherwise warm place while you thicken the gravy with flour or Wondra or even better - make a nice roux and add it to the liquid! Correct seasonings and watch your family go nuts!


When my son was at home I would make 1 1/2 times the recipe...one of his favorites


----------

